# Due in August - picture UPDATE



## Parsnip (Jun 29, 2014)

Poptart is FINALLY showing signs she's probably pregnant heehee
Her udder is definitely developing even though she's not due 'till the end of August. She comes from a heavy milking line though! 
She's had discharge for the past week and is acting aggressive toward her dam, which she hasn't done before.

She's 50% ND, 12.5% Alpine and 12.5% Nubian, and she was bred to a registered ND buck.


 ~~~ Here's the daddy buck.


SO EXCITED, she'll be a first time mama and I've never seen a nigerian dwarf kid before, only Lamanchas.







I'd say that's a good start to an udder!! ---


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 29, 2014)

So exciting! The girl in my avatar is due 9/7. She has had an udder for about a month now and is HUGE 

So tell me, do you love your goats more than your sheep yet? Hee hee!


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 29, 2014)

LOL, Is your dad wondering where this will end.


----------



## Parsnip (Jun 29, 2014)

Goats are more like dogs haha, and they seem to have an individual brain, unlike sheep, where it seems to be one brain spread among a thousand sheep. I LOVE THEM ALL.

_--- How's Milly doing? She still enormous?  ---_

Pa doesn't mind that much lol as long as he gets to make goat cheese!
7 ewes
2 goats
2 alpacas
(though I might keep a doe out of Poptart if she has one. That way when Virginia passes I'll have another milk goat. Or I might just dry up Virginia because she's old and has warts and bald spots and is just a cranky old thing   )

I'M SET. That's what I plan to keep. No more! That's all I can take care of at the moment budget-wise!


----------



## Parsnip (Jun 29, 2014)

Though I am left wondering,_ "what's gonna happen when I move out in a year or two???"_


----------



## Parsnip (Jul 22, 2014)

Update on Poptart because she has about 20 days left to go 

SHE'S ROUND
and angry
and hungry




here's her udder as of today


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 22, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## Parsnip (Jul 28, 2014)

I think I miscalculated and Poptart is actually due August 10th, instead of August 20th
OH BOY


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 28, 2014)

Here's wishing you easy kidding and baby girls.


----------



## Parsnip (Jul 30, 2014)

AH
So this year because I'm too old to show in 4-H I am volunteering at the county fair and I have the first day DONE
Every year there is this one guy and his father who bring basically their whole herd of boer goats to the fair. The goats are in a structure across from where the 4-H goats are and it's an "open showing" so no competition.
Yesterday when I was helping set up one of those boer goats had _literally_ just had a kid. Like I walked past the pen and there weren't even shavings or straw in it yet and that poor mama goat kidded right on the cement! It honestly didn't look like the baby was breathing so I looked for the owners and they weren't even around!!! JEEZ. I was just about to jump over the gate and help the little kid, but the owner came over and they had to pull a second kid from the doe.
CRAZY
I didn't see them today so I have no idea if they are okay or not ugh. All the stress of traveling must have triggered the births.
It looks like another boer doe kidded last night as well because this morning there was this teeny little brown buckling with his front legs in casts. Wondering if he was pulled and injured or if his legs were just floppy when he was born? I dunno.
Either way WOW crazy day.

Also those boer goats were HUGE.
It wouldn't surprise me if the does were over 220lbs. Seriously, massive does.

Had to get up at 5am this morning though!
Went to bed around 1:30am so sleep was short heheh
Well worth it though. Everyone works so hard to make the fair happen and I am very excited to watch and help out with the swine and sheep market classes tomorrow.


----------



## Parsnip (Aug 10, 2014)

No news yet, Poptart's udder has at least doubled in size since the last pic I posted.... as well as her belly.
She is HUGE.
Can't lay down without huffing and puffing and even then, she sits up for a while then scoots around on her hips in circles like a seal would? 
Has made several little "nests" lol One in the barn and a few under the bushes up near the house.

Just not comfortable at the moment!


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 10, 2014)

Aw, poor thing. She sounds udderly uncomfortable. Hope she pops soon...Puns were irresistible, sorry


----------



## Parsnip (Aug 12, 2014)

Her udder is super firm today and pink, and her lady parts are pink.
UGH HOPING IT'S SOON.

Feel like she might wait it out though lol


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 12, 2014)

C'mon, Poptart!


----------



## MsDeb (Aug 12, 2014)

This is really exciting!  Hope all goes well.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 12, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Parsnip (Aug 12, 2014)

All pics taken from this morning.
Probably gonna make me wait because I've been hounding her with pictures lol


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 12, 2014)

I"m betting before noon tomorrow.


----------



## Parsnip (Aug 12, 2014)

She just had triplet boys!
Haha, all by herself basically.
Boy #2 came out backwards, but the others came out just fine.
WAY TO GO POPTART

Pics to come, she kidded in a dark area so I'll wait until they are in the light a bit more for pics


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 12, 2014)

AWESOME & Congrats!


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 12, 2014)

Yay for triplets! Congratulations!!!


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 12, 2014)

awesome job poptart!  pictures soon please


----------



## Parsnip (Aug 12, 2014)

I've got a few pics from tonight, it's dark in the barn and the pics are not awesome and the babes are still slimy so sorry 'bout that!







Here's baby number 1


----------



## Parsnip (Aug 12, 2014)

BABY #2


----------



## Parsnip (Aug 12, 2014)

And baby number 3 is hard to get a pic of because he's super shy and all lolol
But here's all three together!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 13, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## MsDeb (Aug 13, 2014)

SOOOOOO EXCITING!!!!!! Go Poptart!  They are just adorable!  And born on my favorite sister-in-law's birthday!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 13, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 13, 2014)

way cool.  congrats they are adorable,  and thanks for the pix.  now if you could just teach poptart how to make little girl babies


----------



## Parsnip (Aug 13, 2014)

I'll have more pics up later today or tomorrow
They're incredibly fluffy and dried off
Whenever I go down there Poptart honestly just stares at me like "What are these, where did they come from, and what do I do with them???" haha, she's being a good mama though, very physically cautious of where the little ones are.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 13, 2014)

Congrats Parsnip & Poptart! 

They are so stinking cute!


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 13, 2014)

That's great news.


----------



## Parsnip (Aug 16, 2014)

I have two sold already oh boy, the guy wants them as wethers though, which is fine...
But I want to keep the one that I'm not selling to him, intact....

Don't know which two to band and which one to keep intact!!!













I really like boy #3, who is the biggest and has no white on his body, except for the white poll and freckled muzzle/ears. In certain light his coat looks almost blue-ish... plus I think he might have blue eyes. The others both have golden brown but his are really light!


----------



## PoultryQueen101 (Aug 16, 2014)

I like boy 4 because of his straight topline. But number 3 would be blue eyed...

maybe the two not so goods could be wethered, and keep the other two intact on case you decide hes good for sale


----------



## Parsnip (Aug 16, 2014)

Haha there are only 3 kids.
#1 is in the first pic
#2 is the tri-colored flashy boy, and #3 is the one in picture number 2.

I don't know much about what to look for in dairy goat breeds haha.
So I would appreciate a lot of help!


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Do you want them disbudded?


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 16, 2014)

LOL  I always go for color


----------



## Parsnip (Aug 16, 2014)

Lol so far I'm actually not seeing any horn swirls on any of them?


I LOVE the flashy little boy but he's the smallest and weirdly stocky.
Don't know if short and stocky is the way to go for ND goats?


----------



## PoultryQueen101 (Aug 16, 2014)

I  dont have my goat yet, waiting on the reply, but I know what a nigerian should look like.
make sure they have a straight topline. Mostly for does, they should have a wide rump for easy births. Blue eyes is always loved, but a lot of people love unqiue colors, so its yiur choice.
then yes, I do agree with you, I also like boy number 3


----------



## PoultryQueen101 (Aug 16, 2014)

Also, a buck should stand between 19 and 21 inches tall, with some bucks allowed up to 23 inches, so I wouldnt look for the tallest one.
Look at the nigerians on this site, especially the top one on this page. They are excellent in quality, and we may buy from them.... but they are so far xD
http://www.doubledurangofarm.com/id12.html


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 16, 2014)

I kinda prefer a taller animal. However I do not show.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 16, 2014)

I would go with #2, flashy colors and if #3 has blue  eyes then #2 would carry the gene for blue yes.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 16, 2014)

i vote for the flashy one.  he appears to be the smallest now but that doesn't mean he will stay that way.  i am by no means an expert on Nigerians but for a dairy animal you want to pick the one that has a long level top line, good width thru out, strong legs and a good deep body.  and if you plan to sell kids people love flashy colors.  but to make your choice that much harder remember they all three carry the same genetics.  tough decision, good luck


----------



## PoultryQueen101 (Aug 17, 2014)

Another reference to a good dairy goat is on the ndga page. Press the "about" section and read what you want.
http://www.ndga.org/


----------



## Parsnip (Oct 12, 2014)

HERE'S THE BOYS
Took this yesterday they are growing up fast!
Banded the one on the right and the one in the middle, and everything went smoothly haha
No problems!!


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 13, 2014)

boy have they grown, they look good.  glad the banding went well, i always feel so sorry for the little guys who look so pitiful but then i remember what they will be like in a couple of months.  are two of them polled?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 15, 2014)

They have really grown!


----------



## alsea1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Those are really cute boys. I just love the color.
Are you keeping one for a buck for your herd?


----------

